
Ask HN: Let the community set a year on titles - keyle
Too many links are posted that are years old. Often with inflammatory titles, they look like link bait.<p>Then you get the obligatory comments about how it should be flagged as [2007] &quot;please mods update the title&quot;.<p>It would be neat if HN allowed the community to flag a year on an article without particular permissions, with the ability to be overwritten if need be.<p>I don&#x27;t imagine flame-wars of year changes on title happening or it being an issue. It&#x27;d be more like Tagging a title and have an official&#x27;ish [2007] after the title...<p>Anyway, it&#x27;s just a thought. Clearly, the original poster does not care &#x2F; left it off intentionally.
======
dang
That's not a bad idea because in most cases the decision is objective.

Years can go back very far (there was one from 1906 on the front page today)
so it would probably have to be text entry. Not sure how to fit that into the
UI.

